# Rapido 986f Split Charge Relay



## floaty (Jun 23, 2010)

HI i've some trouble with my leisure battery charging system no power seems to be getting down to the leisure battery when the engine is running,the alternator is producing 14.18v to the engine battery and ive checked all the fuses on my the vehicle that i can find the ones behind the bottle holder on the left of the dash and behind the fuse panel on the same side the fuses on the drivers side and the the ones in the box in the engine bay also the fuses on top of the battery itself there is 14.18 volts running through the wire that passes through the bulkhead the fuse that is down by the leisure battery's is not blown but only showing 13 plus volts from the leisure battery's themselves. any ideas and help would be appreciated. Cheers floaty :?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

My Rapido has a CBE control system. There is a 3A fuse within the dC distribution box which controls the battery parallelling. It has an icon of two batteries linked together.
When the engine is running then the D+ signal from the alternator goes to the Dc distribution box via the 3A fuse where the batteries are then parallelled.


----------



## floaty (Jun 23, 2010)

i've found the problem' when i took the cover off the cbe distribution box the 4 main wire 3 red 1 black which are held onto the printed circuit board by ten mm nuts had all vibrated loose, also above one of the red main wire there is a white plug with a white wire and a red plug with a red wire in them the red wire had almost fell out of its plug and making an intermittent contact once refitted all appears to be ok. all i have to do now is put the dash back together.


----------

